# Beach Trip!



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha looks like so much fun!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures, what a great vacation! 

Where in NC were you?


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice Pictures. Like the one with mouth full of sand.


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks! It was so fun for the pups and great exercise! And of course fun for the humans too!

Carolina Mom- we were in Holden Beach, NC. We love it there! No commercial buildings or hotels, just houses and "necessity stores." Just the simple life!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

LaylaBauer1718 said:


> Thanks! It was so fun for the pups and great exercise! And of course fun for the humans too!
> 
> Carolina Mom- we were in Holden Beach, NC. We love it there! No commercial buildings or hotels, just houses and "necessity stores." Just the simple life!


 
That area is South of me, between Wilmington and Myrtle Beach. I am two hours north straight up the Coast from Wilmington, I live five minutes from the tip of area called the Southern Outer Banks. 

I think you probably had a better time at Holden Beach with it being less commercialized, I like things simpler myself and quieter. 

It's gotten pretty commercialized in this area with Beach Stores on almost every corner and it's a nightmare over a holiday weekend like Memorial Day coming up. I won't be able to get out of the street I live on because of the Beach Traffic being backed up for 3-5 miles in all directions. It's easier to walk or ride your bike, or if you have a Golf Cart to get around. 

The beaches are great all along the NC Coast.

Glad you had a great trip, I know your dogs loved it, can tell from the great pictures.

ETA: The off season is the best time around here IMO.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice pictures.Just got to love, happy, wet and sandy Goldens..


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like so much fun.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW what GReat pics! Looks like the pups really enjoyed drinking in the salt air, too!


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That area is South of me, between Wilmington and Myrtle Beach. I am two hours north straight up the Coast from Wilmington, I live five minutes from the tip of area called the Southern Outer Banks.
> 
> I think you probably had a better time at Holden Beach with it being less commercialized, I like things simpler myself and quieter.
> 
> ...


I absolutely love the quietness of Holden. I've been going there my whole life every Summer because my family owns a house there. Such a WONDERFUL investment my late grandfather made *45* years ago! 

It will be busy all along the coast this weekend! Maybe you could just do all of your Memorial Day Weekend grocery shopping early and not have to fight all that beach traffic- just stay in a relax at home until everyone leaves!  Wish we could head to the coast this weekend with the pups, but my brother is coming in from Italy with his fiance tomorrow and they are getting married in Pinehurst, NC next weekend!!! arty::headbang2


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------

